# Does this exist?(",)



## paphioboy (Dec 15, 2006)

I just want to ask if coelogyne fimbriata or coelogyne ovalis has an alba form... has anyone come across such a thing? i have a plant which looks very suspiciously similar to coelogyne fimbriata or coel. ovalis, but the flowers are completely devoid of black pigment... the flowers are greenish gold in colour and they glisten in the sun. the blooms also last 3 days like a normal fimbriata/ovalis... i will try to post a pic soon...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2006)

Mutation!!!


----------



## Wogga (Dec 15, 2006)

http://www.orchidsonline.com.au/interactive/files/images/Coelp.preview.jpg

theres an alba C. ovalis. I couldnt find an alba form of fimbriata


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 16, 2006)

hi, Wogga! thanks 4 d info. yup, it certainly looks like that.. hope its rare...  then i can sell it and make millions...


----------



## Wogga (Dec 16, 2006)

haha! good luck. make sure you only sell clones though, or your cash crop will only come in once! :rollhappy:


----------



## kmarch (Mar 26, 2007)

Dear Paphioboy,

I see it has been 3-4 months since your original post but I have only been a forum member for a month or so. To addres your question, there is a small yellow form of Coelogyne fimbriata. A few years back, in the RHS' _Orchid Review_, it was described as Coelogyne primulinum. Since then, Dudley Clayton, in his book on Coelogyne has lumped it in with Coel fimbriata. I have a Coel. primulinum which I bought in a tiny tube at the Melbourne Flower & Garden Show about 3 years ago. I think it cost me $8. In only about 3 years it has nearly tripled in size and has gone from 2 to 5 leads. Like finbriata they grow very fast and all over the place.

So is it a seperate species or just a varient of fimbriata? It looks for the moment like it is just a yellow fimbriata. Is it rare or valuable? I'm not sure. If you live somewhere where no one has it and people are willing to pay lots of money for one, then yes it is rare and valuable. If you live in Melbourne, Australia, you can go to Garden World and buy one for $8.

Regardless, it is a VERY enjoyable little orchid to grow. It is very easy and flowers 2-3 times a year.

Cheers,

-Kevin


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi, Kevin... thanks for the reply... Yes, I agree with you. It is very enjoyable to grow, as well as the normal variety if fimbriata/ovalis. I have Googled it, and also coelogyne primulinum. But, if I'm not mistaken, one website mentioned that coelogyne primulinum comes from Hong Kong, whereas coel.fimbriata is more widespread... Anyway, I don't see it being sold here... i got mine from a bunch of normal fimbriatas... hehe =)


----------

